# Locked down and getting "stuffed" out



## Wildthings (Mar 24, 2020)

A few of the things I'm finishing up. Now gotta wait til they can meet to pick them up

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 24, 2020)

Beautimous. But that bobcat is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 24, 2020)

Really like that redhead.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 24, 2020)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 24, 2020)

Beautiful work, Barry! 

Waiting for @barry richardson to swing by and soak in praise for another Barry’s work... seems fair.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 24, 2020)

Awesome job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 24, 2020)

Very nice,I agree with Eric,the bobcat is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 24, 2020)

Very realistic. Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2020)

Love them all, cant pic a fav.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 24, 2020)

World Class !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 24, 2020)

Meowsers. That bob at is cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 24, 2020)

Beautiful work, Barry. I also think that bobcat is still alive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 24, 2020)

B Rogers said:


> Really like that redhead.



Which one?



DKMD said:


> Beautiful work, Barry!
> 
> Waiting for @barry richardson to swing by and soak in praise for another Barry’s work... seems fair.



LOL I'm glad to see that someone recognizes my other talent over in AZ



Mike1950 said:


> Very realistic. Nice work



Thanks Mike


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 25, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bottom one looked like a blue bill when I first glanced at the picture. Is see the “red” head on it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 25, 2020)

I don't know how you make them look alive. Your work is special.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 25, 2020)

Superior by all respects! Museum quality without a doubt! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 25, 2020)

Outstanding Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 27, 2020)

Love that bobcat. Those are some fierce looking claws on that cat, incredible detail!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

